# Here you go, Lanc



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a shot I took in 1987 of the Lancaster from the Imperial War Musuem. It was taken at the RAF Lakenheath Airshow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

That aint a bad picture Evan 8) You say you took it yourself? Then youre a pretty good photographer


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, I took that one. I have been a photo buff for years and particularly like shooting airplanes (I know SHOCK!)  I have albums full of stuff like that and have been in the process of scanning them all. The best part is you can crop shots and adjust the colors, etc. The original prints I got from that roll were developed poorly and it looked like just a dark blob. Once I did a little tweaking with midtones, out popped a decent photo.

I plan on next year upgrading to a digital SLR (Canon Rebel). Look out here oncce I have done that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

wow cheers evan..................


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2004)

Thought you might appreciate that one. I will see if I can dig out some others. Alot of my shots from England are the more "modern" airplanes, well, modern 20 years ago anyway!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

well 20 years ago we were getting the first tordados so it'll still be the same aircraft as we have today, exept modernised................


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2004)

I have shots of RAF Tornadoes as well. I also got some shot of the last Vulcan flying, when it was still flying.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

XH558?? they're restoring it to flight status again, they give it allot of coverage in Flypast, and i've made my contribution, i bought an inflatable vulcan from their fund rasing stall at culdrose airshow .................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Have you blown it up yet? 

Evan, it'd be great to see some pics of that Vulcan


----------



## evangilder (Oct 31, 2004)

I'll have to look at the fuselage code, if there is one. It's been awhile since I have looked at them. I will find them and post them in the off-topic area. They don't really belong in WWII aviation pictures.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I think we can let you get away with posting them in this thread for once 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

the vulcan's one hell of a plane, one of my favourite post war designs..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

It IS my favourite post-war design.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 31, 2004)

Alright, this one time, I will break the rules and post the Vulcan pics. Yes, Lanc, it is XH-558. These were taken in either 1986 or 1987. It has been awhile so they were either at RAF Mildenhall Air Fete or at Lakenheath's open house. Most likely it was Air Fete though. Enjoy 'em guys. I have probably 50 or so more, but these are what I have scanned that look good, so far. I assume you don't want to see the crummy ones! 

I figure since I am already breaking the rules, I would through in a shot of the Tornado as well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice shots Evan.. Thanks for postin them...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Just don't let D see the Tornado, if he ever shows again...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 31, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Have you blown it up yet?
> 
> Evan, it'd be great to see some pics of that Vulcan


What, Like setting fire to one's models?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 31, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Have you blown it up yet?
> 
> Evan, it'd be great to see some pics of that Vulcan


What, Like setting fire to one's models?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope, as in inflated it 

Great pics Evan 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks! If you look on e-bay right now, they are selling a Vulcan. Currently bidding at 13,100 pounds! A bargain!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2979&item=5530699633&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

I could probably buy that and sell it on for a profit


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe, but moving it would be a challenge! If I had the money and a place to put it, I would consider it. But then, the shipping costs to California might be a bit prohibitive. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Hehe  Hell if I had the money I wouldnt even consider it


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, in the absence of the money for it or a place to put it, I won't waste time considering it. Although it would make an interesting lawn ornament! Albeit a LARGE one. 8)


----------



## Crazy (Nov 1, 2004)

If I had a bit of property (several thousand acres) and a bit of cash (billions) I'd have a warbird garden 8) 


This slightly deviant, detached bit of information brought to you by the Foundation For a Better Crazy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

Evanglider, have you ever heard of the TV presenter Jeremy Clarkson?

He bought an E.E Lightning and put it on his front lawn, while his wife was at work, she didnt even know! 

There were 2 foot deep trenches on his lawn also where they towed it across


----------



## evangilder (Nov 2, 2004)

The name is familiar. Man, that took some guts. I can imagine the look on the wife's face though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

It was one to remember  in Clarksons defence, he said they could sit under the wing in the shade on hot sunny days and drink tea


----------



## evangilder (Nov 2, 2004)

Hot sunny days...in England???  I could count the ones we had in my three years there on one hand! But I guess if you have the money to do it, you can do whatever you like.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2004)

True


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

hehe i saw that show as well, and i'd love to have a EE Lightening sitting on my lawn!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

I think i'd prefer a P-38 lightning  Much better looking 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 5, 2004)

If I was to own an old warbird, I would want it to be flyable, not parked on my front lawn! Unless of course, my front lawn happened to be an airstrip. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)

As a renowned machine-breaker I dont think I could trust myself behind the yoke of a P-38 though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

dude there's no way you can be serious about the P-38 being better loking than the EE Lightening, the EE was amoung the sexiest planes of all time..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, would that be along with the Lancaster and the B-24, as well as the 190A? 

P-38 = Gorgeous


----------



## Andrew (Nov 10, 2004)

evangilder said:


> Thanks! If you look on e-bay right now, they are selling a Vulcan. Currently bidding at 13,100 pounds! A bargain!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2979&item=5530699633&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



This Vulcan Bomber was sold to a Landlord of a Pubilc House for £15,102.03 

Beats me what he is going to do with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2004)

Lucky sod


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 10, 2004)

Only 15 thousand pounds? is that a lot over there? I would have thought that it'd go for several million.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 10, 2004)

Will arrange for local pickup only - so they're trying to wriggle out of the postage costs..... honestly!

Mind you, I've been inside that Vulcan - I almost wish I hadn't. It was heartbreaking to see all the instruments pulled out, and the throttle levers ripped off for souvenirs. What kind of scummy people could do such a thing?

I have a nasty feeling that it's too far gone to save - spares.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 10, 2004)

Dear God!!! Thats just stupid!! At least if you want to buy a Vulcan, buy it in one piece!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 11, 2004)

Trouble is with that one, is that it was parked up right next to the sea at Squires Gate. For those of you familiar with Blackpool, that's right at the end of the prom, where the trams turn round to head back to Fleetwood. Anyway, that's besides the point. Sea air, laden with corrosive salt, is just about the worst thing you can expose any kind of machinery to. It was not in good nick when I saw it, excluding the vandalism, and that was a good few years ago. So as to what parlour state it's in now I dread to think.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 13, 2004)

Too true, there so few genuine war-birds left that are in truely good nick anymore that won't cost an arm and a leg to restore as WW1 and WW2 planes were so common that most ended up getting flogged to death after their war service ended assuming they survived that long. Even some modern planes end up getting flogged to death before they get into the hands of a warbird appreciator. That Vulcan you are talking about is a prime example of this neglect of pieces of history.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

i think the fact that people vandalise these things is the worst part...............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, that's shitty when people do that!
And it always seems to be that today's junk is tomorrow's treasure, so you watch! In another twenty years, museums will be scrounging far and wide for Vulcans, Buccaneers, Jaguars, and god knows what, while all the while lamenting the fact that they're all gone!

Christ, people are so damned shortsighted!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2004)

My Dad has a 1938 and a 1947 Packard in semi-storage, neither of which is restored yet.... He had an offer on the '47 of $22,000 dollars and he laughed....

He bought that '47 in 1979 for $900.00 dollars LMAO......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Ha!  Good for him!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2004)

No...... Good for me because the '47 goes to me in his will........ Hehe.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

> In another twenty tears, museums will be scrounging far and wide for Vulcans, Buccaneers, Jaguars



they already are, but they're rare and expensive..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 15, 2004)

Im sensing some kind of correlation there...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 6, 2005)

Speaking of post-war Lancasters:  

"After WWII, the Royal Canadian Air Force found they had several Lancaster bombers surplus to requirements, so decided to give them a second life and refurbished them for either transport or maritime reconnaissance and search and rescue duties. The guns were removed and the turrets were converted for observation purposes. These aircraft also had a C-1 autopilot, radio altimeter, improved cabin heating, navigation and radio gear and a galley. The Lancaster Mk.10s were given designations according to their assigned role, 10AR (Arctic Reconnaissance), 10MP (Maritime Patrol), 10MR (Maritime Reconnaissance)."













These are of a model, but you get the idea.





















Lancaster 10MP at Greenwood Aviation Museum, CFB Greenwood (formerly RCAF Greenwood), Nova Scotia.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

They say the B-52 has been in service for a while, but I bet those Canadian lancs have been there longer!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 6, 2005)

Cute.  
Actually, the MP and MR variants were finally replaced in 1958, but a few of the AR type served on until 1962.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 6, 2005)

Lanc, Buccs are still in service.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2005)

with who??


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

I apologise that's my bad, Buccs aren't still in service. It's Jags that are in service.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2005)

yes, with both the french and british, very very old now though..........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2005)

I think they're being replaced by the Typhoon (Eurofighter not Hawker) soon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

The Eurofighter is brilliant...doesnt really need a pilot though


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> The Eurofighter is brilliant...doesnt really need a pilot though


It's about time they started producing that thing! It's been in the works long enough!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

The Typhoon is already equipping the 17th and 29th Air Defence Squadrons. 54, 16 and 6 Strike Squadrons still fly the GR.3 Jaguar, as well as 41 Recce Squadron flying GR.3/3A Jaguars. 39 Squadron still flies Canberras.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2005)

the 17th and 29th are reserve squadrons though, and a while back 39Sqn lost their two seat canberra so they have nothing to train pilots on for now...............


----------



## plan_D (Feb 8, 2005)

They're not reserve squadrons, they're just training on the Typhoon.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 8, 2005)

Who wants more post-war RCAF Lancs?  
No one? Too bad, here's a few more!
























Oops!!





Undergoing restoration, early 1980's.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 8, 2005)

That one's the flyer isn't it?

Very nice pictures - be sure to put them all into the 'post war' album. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shots, NS!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah good pics 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone want some links to websites bout canadian lancs??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 15, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> That one's the flyer isn't it?



Actually no, I don't believe so. I'm pretty sure this particular one ended up as a static display at an airbase. In fact, I think it's the one at Greenwood, Nova Scotia.


----------

